# Moving on 19th october, any advice?



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2011)

my wife and i are moving to Ormideia on the 19th of this month and are bringing our 2 children with us aged 3 & 4. 
we already have a house sorted and i have a job in a hotel but we are wondering where is a good place to pick up a cheap 2nd hand car
what is the best tv, internet & phone provider in our area and what has the best uk tv channels.

also we are renting our villa through a company called ksl residential lettings. has anyone had any experience with this company or know if they are any good, not that it matters as we have already paid our deposit haha.

thanks in advance for any help

Gary


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> my wife and i are moving to Ormideia on the 19th of this month and are bringing our 2 children with us aged 3 & 4.
> we already have a house sorted and i have a job in a hotel but we are wondering where is a good place to pick up a cheap 2nd hand car
> what is the best tv, internet & phone provider in our area and what has the best uk tv channels.
> 
> ...


Gary the best providers are Cytanet, Primetel with Cablenet fast catching up but I sincerely doubt if they will have coverage in Ormedia as they have only recently rolled out to Limassol. Cytanet is the largest and is the national carrier for phone and internet services. I personally use Primetel. They charge €39/month for 4mb and similarly Cytanet charge €43.70 for 4mb. Cablenet is probably the best value at 10mb for €39.90/month but like I said you need to check if they are in your area!

For UK tv viewing you will need a big dish in Ormedia. Certainly not less than 3m although it depends what you want to watch. My father has a 4.2m installation and not all the channels work and some break up often.

In fact I would strongly suggest you do not get a dish yet as Astra has launched a new satellite, Astra 1N, several Sky channels, BBC and CH4 are moving to this satellite and as they are waiting for it to reach its position and settle down, it will be a few weeks before anyone can say exactly what channels you can and cant get in Cyprus. It would be a shame to spend lots of money only then to find out you should have got a bigger dish or cant receive the channels you wanted. One thing is for sure a dish is going to cost you way and above €50 to receive UK tv. My father installation cost close to €7k although he needed to do all sorts of stuff like build a concrete base to fix the dish too. I think you can get a large dish for approx €3-4K installed. Of course you will need to check with the owner of the house to see if they will let you install a dish. You can bring your own sky box though!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2011)

only 2 days left till we fly over and ive only had 1 decent reply, so far we have decided that Primetel seem to offer us what we want for tv/internet and phone, just hope its available in our area as not been able to check yet. as for uk tv i think i will just try watch it through my laptop as dont fancy paying ££££ for a dish, i have seen on some other post that a thing called EXPATSHIELD is required to watch the likes of BBc iplayer, itvplayer, 4od etc how exactly does this work can anyone please explain?

also has anyone got any suggestions as to where i can buy a cheap car as will be needing it quickly as only renting a car for the 1st week.?

does anyone know of any nice children's parks in the local area to Ormideia? ive searched online but cant find much info about the village .

hopefully someone will be able to help
thanks in advance

Gary & Michelle


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

> only 2 days left till we fly over and ive only had 1 decent reply


I think after a while people get tired of answering the same questions over and over, I'm sure if you went through a few pages of this forum you will see the Internet questions answered many times for example. 

TV, Internet and Phone is limited to a few providers, there's nothing that's better specific to an area, it's not like the UK in that respect, Cyprus is small and Ormideia is tiny. 

With regards to 2nd hand cars, a drive down to Larnaca (or any other town for that matter) and you will see many 2nd hand car dealers on the main roads you could just pop into. Most users on this forum are based in Paphos to getting specific dealer recommendations are less likely as well as much information on ksl residential lettings.

My recommendations is to get the yellow pages once you are there, a good car deal can usually be found in those.


----------



## yiannis75 (Oct 9, 2011)

Garybhoy11 said:


> only 2 days left till we fly over and ive only had 1 decent reply, so far we have decided that Primetel seem to offer us what we want for tv/internet and phone, just hope its available in our area as not been able to check yet. as for uk tv i think i will just try watch it through my laptop as dont fancy paying ££££ for a dish, i have seen on some other post that a thing called EXPATSHIELD is required to watch the likes of BBc iplayer, itvplayer, 4od etc how exactly does this work can anyone please explain?
> 
> also has anyone got any suggestions as to where i can buy a cheap car as will be needing it quickly as only renting a car for the 1st week.?
> 
> ...


Expat shield basically works by masking the ip address of your computer to make it appear as though you are in the UK. Every computer has an ip address and it basically shows where you are located so when you try and login from Cyprus it will say something like "Im sorry you are in an area where you are not allowed to view this content as its only for broadcast in UK and Ireland" Expat shield will basically give you a UK ip address even if you are not in the country. You can then access sites like BBC iplayer as they only work in the UK. Technically its not legal but I'm sure you will not get caught:-D

As for parks near Ormedia I don't think you will have much joy, but you do have several nice beaches close to Ormedia, like KOT although this is closer to Oroklini. You get a lot of things happening there like concerts etc


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## lornic (Aug 1, 2011)

The other alternative to BBC/ITV live streaming is to download the programs you want to watch and either copy to a USB and plug into the TV or connect a laptop to the TV. There is an excellent website called The Box which has all the UK programs and they are normally uploaded within hours of being aired.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck with your new life and hope it all goes to plan for you


----------

